# Thanks FaeryBee :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Look at my new signature and avatar from FaeryBee I love them


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

And _I_ love them, too. Noah is front and center, as he likes it, I imagine!  
What a cutie, Deb did a great job, as usual 
Congrats on the new sig and avatar!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> And _I_ love them, too. Noah is front and center, as he likes it, I imagine!
> What a cutie, Deb did a great job, as usual
> Congrats on the new sig and avatar!


Lol yes hes definitely the center of attention


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow, that looks great...so natural, as if he has come right over to you for a chat


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your new avatar and signature are awesome, you can really see just how extremely cute and funny Noah is!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Noah is such a cute little thing! I love Kakarikis little red cheek patches... so cute, he's blushing . He's amazingly beautiful too with the Lutino! 

Deb, that is such a nice sig picture  ps.. I love the new one on your page too! So cute!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,
I'm so glad you are pleased with them. 

Thanks to everyone who posted for your very sweet comments! *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

YAY Noah's got a new siggy and it's gorgeous!:clap: Another fine masterpiece from the FaeryBee Fantasy Images:2thumbs:


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Too cool for school


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Most excellent....


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

BTW, I've been wanting to mention that Noah's red cap reminds me of a Hindu ritual that people in India practice. They would apply a dab of non-toxic red paint on the head of a pet bird upon the arrival to a new home. It's suppose to bring good luck and longevity to the bird. When I worked part-time at the bird store, an Indian couple did that for a cockatiel they bought from us.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> BTW, I've been wanting to mention that Noah's red cap reminds me of a Hindu ritual that people in India practice. They would apply a dab of non-toxic red paint on the head of a pet bird upon the arrival to a new home. It's suppose to bring good luck and longevity to the bird. When I worked part-time at the bird store, an Indian couple did that for a cockatiel they bought from us.


Oh wow how interesting I've never heard of this. I'm glad Noah has a permanent red cap and stripes then! I wonder would the ritual still apply to a kakariki?


----------

